# Hello from Lima



## Mafermantis (Apr 13, 2013)

Hellooo, my name´s Maria- Fernanda...I am living in Lima and want to meet some people who breed mantis..I am new in the hobby but I have some species that I buy here...I will show you some pics soon

I have a brother who live in USA and want to buy some ooths specially orchid mantis..i love them...

Thanks.


----------



## Danny. (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Maybe you keep Acanthops sp?


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## hierodula (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Mafermantis (Apr 13, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Maybe you keep Acanthops sp?


Yes. I have 3 Acanthops species and others that I bought here.


----------



## frogparty (Apr 13, 2013)

A lot of us would LOVE access to more South American mantids


----------



## aNisip (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BugLover (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome, nice that you finally joined us! We would love some of your ideas!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome!

Ever had brancsikia or pogonogaster??


----------



## Mafermantis (Apr 14, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Ever had brancsikia or pogonogaster??


Have Acanthops, Metilia and columbica


----------



## sally (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## crow (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome！~


----------



## Birdman (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome Maria


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## jrh3 (May 8, 2013)

mafermantis said:


> Hellooo, my name´s Maria- Fernanda...I am living in Lima and want to meet some people who breed mantis..I am new in the hobby but I have some species that I buy here...I will show you some pics soon
> 
> I have a brother who live in USA and want to buy some ooths specially orchid mantis..i love them...
> 
> Thanks.


So you are Christian Fernamdos relative, No? mantisdeperu ,  and are you living in stamford or Lima? Just curious so we can know what to expect from the mantids you sell for him.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=19405&amp;hl=christian


----------



## thalassarche (May 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mafermantis (May 9, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> So you are Christian Fernamdos relative, No? mantisdeperu ,  and are you living in stamford or Lima? Just curious so we can know what to expect from the mantids you sell for him.
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=19405&amp;hl=christian


He is not my relative, he only sold some mantis to me and I breed successfully...


----------



## jrh3 (May 9, 2013)

mafermantis said:


> He is not my relative, he only sold some mantis to me and I breed successfully...


really so you offer the same species he offered me a month ago, and his grandpa just come to CT to visit. ODD :tooth: 

and you say you are in LIMA in your first welcome post but the mantids are in CT. So where are you in LIMA with christian or are you christian?

If you bred them how are they already in CT. when your in Lima like your post says if they are babies?

Also your new to they hobby and all you have is RARE mantids?????

:surrender:


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 9, 2013)

Jrh3, please conduct your interrogations via PM from this point forward. It's inappropriate in the public space. Another member did contact me via PM to raise the issue with this member(s). In this case, it seems you were both right. While the member was rather convincing, the veil of lies didn't hold up for long. The downfall was when they edited a PM they sent to me after they had written it. I had the original copy via email, while the edited version was here on the forum. Of course, the edited version seemed a little bit more truthful  This members has been banned, whether they were mantisdeperu or not, because in part they initially met some of the typical and concerning behavior criteria (like posting difficult to get species for high $, from another country targeting US members, and as a brand new member with no feedback). All that was concerning, but when given the opportunity to prove they were legit they failed.

To be clear, it was the members of this forum that raised the warning flag on this guy. But please do give everybody a chance and raise your concerns to a moderator, via PM. Trust me, I will never ban a person without proof they are lying. Your backing them into a corner will only help them to prepare their lies more carefully and make more work for me in the end (and possibly incur a warn point or two on your part).

All the same, thanks for caring and you were definitely in the ballpark on this one.


----------



## mantid_mike (May 9, 2013)

Thank god this came up. Almost had a deal going. I knew something seemed sketchy. Thanks Peter and whoever else raised the issue.


----------



## Bug Trader (May 9, 2013)

Weren't you the second person to welcome her JRH3? I didnt think much of the issues she's not new for sure says she joined this forum 4 yrs ago so good call on catching the issues.

She contacted me, offered me Ancathops for Truncata and others I have hatched recently. I was told this person shipped the bred Ancathops ooth to CT, where I was given an address to ship to. As for the price, it was very high for the species and I have some now from another person but cant say I wasnt hoping to see some new blood.

Michael


----------



## patrickfraser (May 9, 2013)

I never even got to say hi.  :lol:


----------



## jrh3 (May 9, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Weren't you the second person to welcome her JRH3? I didnt think much of the issues she's not new for sure says she joined this forum 4 yrs ago so good call on catching the issues.
> 
> She contacted me, offered me Ancathops for Truncata and others I have hatched recently. I was told this person shipped the bred Ancathops ooth to CT, where I was given an address to ship to. As for the price, it was very high for the species and I have some now from another person but cant say I wasnt hoping to see some new blood.
> 
> Michael


yes i was, but didnt think much until i started talking to her before i realized it was way too familiar.. and who she was.

Thanks peter i will pm from now own. I was mainly hoping someone else would see this and they did.


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 10, 2013)

S/he may have joined 4 years ago, but she started posting just a few days ago. S/he had a post count of 6 just two days ago.


----------



## Bug Trader (May 10, 2013)

I agree, just didnt know is all, we all screw up now and then. I sent you a message probably should take a peak at it.


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 10, 2013)

Alright, the duplicate account for this same member is banned now too.

chrisfern_79

Nice work everyone!


----------



## jrh3 (May 10, 2013)

bad boys! bad boys! whatcha gonna do........... keep playing in my head.


----------



## Paradoxica (May 10, 2013)

I nearly made a deal with her too, but something just didn't seem right, like she was trying to suck more and more money out of me. I told her I'd have to think about it...I'm glad you guys were on the case! :hammer: :hang:


----------



## ladygigi (May 12, 2013)

Wow. I'm blown away! :blink: That even in a place like this, that there are people who come in and prey (no pun intended) on people.  Wow. With me being new, I of course had never heard of this Christian person, nor have I ever bought or sold anything, so have no idea if a price seems "high" or not. Jeesh, glad to know that there are people in this forum that look out for the best interests of all. :rockon: Thanks to all of you involved that spotted this fraud. :clap:


----------



## jrh3 (May 12, 2013)

Peter Clausen said:


> Alright, the duplicate account for this same member is banned now too.
> 
> chrisfern_79
> 
> Nice work everyone!


did something go on here, i see the member is not banned according to his/her account being last active 2 days ago?


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 16, 2013)

That was mantisdeperu? Huh i guess i didn't put two and two together...
Rare Peruvian mantids + High prices = Christian
Never made a deal with him but read all over on many different mantis forums about his scams. Good thing cuz i was thinking about those Acanthops!


----------

